# MLRT: Pinckney State Game Area



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

See you fellas in the morning!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Loading the truck and printing some maps for the area. I am going to stop and pick up some water for everyone. See you in a bit.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

See you guys there!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Had a good time, it was nice to see some new faces out there. I will post some photos tonight or tomorrow. Right now, time for some beer and food, watch a hockey game and I think were going bowfishing. 

Fantastic day, we got alot of the area cleaned up, and I really enjoyed seeing everyone again. 

Keep an eye on the MLRT website, we saw some neat stuff and I'll get the photos posted.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah Huntingirl must of gotten lost on the way there too.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,
It was another great time! You are all a bunch first class sports men and woman! Sorry I could not make the "Q"...work comes first  
I am proud to be a part of this group and am looking forward to the next one!

PS. I have NEVER seen such a big guy jump at such a little mouse!!  :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got the photos up on the website from the Pinckney State Game Area. Come on by and take a look how things went. 
www.michiganlandrescue.com


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Yeah Huntingirl must of gotten lost on the way there too.


 
No I did not get lost. I completly forgot about a previous comitment. They had a Women on Target event a Livingston Gun Club and I had told Cam a couple weeks ago that I would volunteer to help. I was not sure on the date of the clean up yet when I said yes. 


Try to volunteer for to many things and sometimes they run together,. 

Sorry that I did not make it again. I will make it to one of them..PROMISE
I see that there is alreay one in the works for Oakland Co. That is great !!! Good job all on Pinkney rec !


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I have bitter sweet news today. Laurie Humphrey of the Livingston County News has honored us with a photo (the team photo) in the scrapbook section of the LCN. This is not the first time that Laurie and LCN has assisted the Michigan Land Rescue Team nor is it the first time they have assisted myself. Laurie and LCN stepped up to the plate when I wanted to host a last minute fishing tournament. She printed a promotional article and followed up with a front page article complete with photos about the tournament. She and the LCN also surrendered front page billing for the first clean up event at the Hillcrest State Game Area which was directly responsible for numerous enlistments in Livingston County. Well, July 17th is the last day of print for the LCN and Livingston will now become a single newpaper community with the Press and Argus here in Howell. News still will be reported, but the importance of varying opinions seems to have been forgotten. I want to thank Laurie Humphrey for being such an asset in my endeavors, for being an asset to the Michigan Land Rescue Team, and more importantly, for being an asset to the residents of Livingston County. I personally want to thank Laurie and the Livingston County News for the hard work and the commitment to the residents of Livingston County and they sorely will be missed. I wish the best for Laurie in her future endeavors and I will help in any which way I can. Thank you again Laurie and another thank you to the Livingston County News.


----------

